# Fantasy Hockey...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Greetings all,

I can't seem to find enough serious hockey/serious fantasy sports fans to fill out the remaining slots in the Simonson Hockey League. I'd like to get two more teams in the league, as we have six now, but I'll take up to six more.

If you are interested, and are serious about signing up for a fun filled trash-talkin' daily-update hockey league, PM me and I will get you the information. We'll draft on Sunday night, its Yahoo! sports style Autopick.

*REMEMBER, SHOOT ME A PM IF YOU ARE INTERESTED!*
Nick


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Need one more...

PM me if you want to join. A cool T-shirt to you if you win!

All the best,
Nick


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you could do that, or pop about 30 pills like TO, I know which one I'd do first

gotta weigh your options fantasy hockey vs death

hmm tough one

DEATH............YOU ARE MY ***** LOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

